# مرتبات مهندسي التاكل



## correng (11 نوفمبر 2011)

حد عارف اخر تطورات وصل لها مرتب مهندسي التاكل كام؟؟


----------



## correng (11 نوفمبر 2011)

ايه يا رجاله؟

هو مهندسي التاكل مقبضوش الشهر ده والا ايه؟؟؟؟


----------

